
Show HN: JustForDevelopers.com - mtkdaly
Hi,<p>I have started a new side project called &#x27;Just For Developers&#x27; which will be a community for developers.<p>Register now to get on the beta list: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;justfordevelopers.com<p>Thanks for your support.<p>Mike
======
fiatjaf
Like [https://coderwall.com/](https://coderwall.com/) ?

The problem with this approach, even if we ignore the problems posed by the
network-effect, is that developers are strange people, they tend to like to
host their own profile, to have access to the code behind the pages, to
migrate their content using rsync and bizarre things.

Also, you're trying to get everybody from StackOverflow, GitHub Issues, IRC,
Hacker News and all jobs-for-developers platforms to yours. I think it will be
very difficult.

------
wdstash
There are many of these communities now, some big, some small. How will
justfordevelopers.com be different? I like what they're doing with
[https://devmag.io/](https://devmag.io/)

------
avitzurel
The story needs to have a link. If you have something to add it's better to
add it in the comments.

~~~
mtkdaly
Thanks. I did put the link in the original post but here it is again.
[http://justfordevelopers.com](http://justfordevelopers.com)

Let me know if you have any questions or queries and I will do my best to help
:)

